# Lake Fork of Gunny -- wood alert



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

red bridge down?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Lake Fork Canyon

Is the last drop you speak of Rattlesnake? I know it's had wood issues for a few years, does it appear to be new?

Thanks for the update Ken.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

doughboy said:


> red bridge down?


Yes, at the end ... the take out. As the river is rising now, the strainer may soon be submerged, but will remain a hazard if anyone were upside down or swimming the drop.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Rattlesnake is the 2nd of the big drops you come to. Last Chance is the drop at the very bottom alongside the takeout parking lot, with the huge boulder.

Going down that way this weekend, will post a TR with pics.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Yeti what is past Last Chance? I know the res is a pain to deal with [ or is it ? ],just curious if there is anything further along worth running and carrying back . The run is pretty short. Ever do Cebolla? 
Did you get that PM ? I can never tell if somebody got 'em, sez' it was sent


----------

